# The Official Euro 2008 Thread



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

yes yes, I know it hasn't been long since Italy won the the World Cup but as always football continues on and the next big cup, for us Europeans, of course is in Austria and Switzerland in 2008.

The qualifying festivities begin at the beginning on September but tonight there is a bunch of friendly warm up games.

England vs Greece (Euro Champions from 2004)

Steve Mclarens first game in charge......here's looking forward to a new era of English footy!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

First thing he should have is Penalty Kick Camp. We all know the Canadian can put it in, but the other players have to follow suit.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

yes yes, they do need a little practice
Sounds like Canada's golden boy is having a good game today
and Man Utd have been after him too

in fact, just heard he got Man of the Match


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Will we see an appearance by Gaston in this thread?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahem

Well done to England for their 4-0 win. My team struggled in an ill-tempered game and only managed to beat Bosnia at the 91st minute...

It was nice to see the English team enjoy itself. Terry scored the first which is not bad in his first match in charge; then Lampard broke his 'world cup duck', then 'Lanky' put two away. A couple of weak performances, but I'll leave that to the analysts...

BTW England are 5-1 at the bookies to win in 2008. Any takers?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

5-1 eh.......hhhmmmm I might have a piece of that action

I think England are onto something good if Mclaren can keep the momentum going for the next 2 years!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

http://www.paddypower.com/bet


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

the Netherlands will win this one.
because........they have a little Argentinian flag on their shirt.......... and that puts them a cut above! 


Meanwhile, i spent over a grand in tickets for next year under 20 world cup , and Argentina has not even qualified for the event yet!!! Needles to say i'll be selling those seats if my team doesn't make it , primo seats btw, just fyi. 

Another FYI, next month , in England, Argentina will be playing Brazil (both teams with new coaches) so stayed tuned for some extra fancy futbol, laddies!!!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Look who's here...

One has been very quiet over the last month and a half...


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

well, excuuuuuuuuuse meeee!!!!! If i only want to class up this thread.
what u got against beauty? 


On another topic:

The Basquetball World Cup starts tomorrow.... 
http://www.fiba.com/ 
.... guess which team has my fancy?.
Favorites to win : USA and Spain.
http://www.oddschecker.com/betting/...ampionships-mensworldchampionship/scard/18415

Tony Parker broke a finger yesterday, so there goes France's slim chances. Watch out for the Serbs (actual world Champs)......

hey, I'm posting a new thread.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahem...


















France 3



Italy 1



 :heybaby: :love2:


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm calling revival on this one...anyone have any predictions etc?


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Argentina!!!

ahhh, Eurotras...cup
Easy, someone from the group of death, namely the Netherlands. bets?
ps(maybe Portugal)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Portugal or Germany are my votes.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

The only predictions I am willing to make are for the 1st round winners as for the rest of the tournament who knows. Hopefully Portugal can pull it together and win the whole thing this time around, at the same time it would be interesting to see a Greece, Turkey final.

Group A: Portugal, Czech Republic
Group B: Germany, Croatia
Group C: France, Italy
Group D: Greece, Spain

Laterz


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

pffft, Euro '08
stupid mickey mouse cup anyway


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oranje!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

tell you what, you give me the 2 best teams in your tournament, and instead of playing each other in the final, you pitch them against Brazil and Argentina. eh? ehjeje


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

titans88 said:


> Oranje!


Nederland!!!!!!!!!!

I'm driving people crazy with my bright oranje clothes as of late. This is the year I tell you.

By the way... did anyone see our Canadian boys last week? 2-3 vs the mighty Brazil, and if it wasn't for a sloppy give-away and a break away we should of scored, we could of one that puppy. 

June 15th is the first Canadian Wold Cup Qualifier.... I'm getting ready to buy my airplane tickets to South Africa for 2010!!!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Forza Italia, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Forza Italia, Mr. Mayor.


Monday, June 9th, 2:45 PM. If Netherlands lose, I shave my head completely bald. When Italia loses, you shave your head completely bald.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like two people other than me support ORANJE!!!!!! I still have the Orange jersey and am waiting to wear it in celebration 

Cheers


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm going for Holland after Spain. I have a feeling Spain'll break the jinx, if they figure out how to utilize Torres, and solve their Senna vs Alonso issues in defensive midfield.

I'm worried for Holland's defence this time, they have hardly any quality...I saw them play Heitinga back there?!?

Italy took a hit losing Cannavaro earlier this week too.

Dark horses? Maybe Russia? Some of those Zenit players looked the part, and Hiddink's a solid coach.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Ouch, Mr. Mayor. You play rough.  How about a beer (of our choice) whenever we visit our respective cities? If you come down, I'll throw in a bag of bagels and 2lbs of smoked meat.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ehMax said:


> June 15th is the first Canadian Wold Cup Qualifier.... I'm getting ready to buy my airplane tickets to South Africa for 2010!!!


This is where i get cheap tickets!!!!!! But worry not, I'll be a sport and will take a little ehmac flag to the final.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Another Oranje fan here! I'm lucky, my family on both sides has a strong football heritage, coming from England and the Netherlands. I was raised on the three greatest sports known to man in my opinion - hockey, football, and rugby. My mother is back in the Netherlands right now, and she has been charged with bringing me back a Ruud van Nistelrooj jersey, among other things. Someone stole my Oranje scarf when I had a party recently, so i'm expecting a new scarf as well.

I generally work weekends, along with every other day of the week, but lucked out this week and have Saturday through Tuesday off. I'm looking forward to enjoying the beginning of Euro 08! To further add to the excitement, my Dad won a 42" Panasonic Plasma HDTV in a golf tournament, which he promptly gave to me, as I just recently purchased him a 50: LG Plasma HDTV for his birthday! EURO 08 in HD - count me in!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

titans88, I'm coming over for the Italy game. Screw the mayor; I'll bring you the smoked meat. He can eat pastrami. Ottawa's closer anyway.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeinmontreal said:


> titans88, I'm coming over for the Italy game. Screw the mayor; I'll bring you the smoked meat. He can eat pastrami. Ottawa's closer anyway.


Don't forget the loaf of rye bread and mustard. I'll get the tv warmed up for us....and the beer chilled!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Portugal got off to a better start then 4 years ago by beating Turkey 2-0 now if they can keep the momentum going from this win they should go a long way in this tournament.

Laterz


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

K_OS said:


> Portugal got off to a better start then 4 years ago by beating Turkey 2-0 now if they can keep the momentum going from this win they should go a long way in this tournament.
> 
> Laterz


i was actually quite happy with the performance. I've watched all their qualifying games since the WC and i was concerned since they've only played 2 good games since the last tournament (the friendly against Brazil and the game that followed against Belgium).

But yesterday was a strong game and they could have netted a few more goals. Hopefully they can build on that with a strong performance against the Czechs.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

You got it, titans88. I wouldn't come over with only half of the buffet.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeinmontreal said:


> You got it, titans88. I wouldn't come over with only half of the buffet.


Hahaha....I didn't think you would, but I had to be sure.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Switzerland got robbed yesterday but it looks like the favorites are doing well so far. Germany's game was entertaining...but it really is sad England isn't in it


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

the quality hasn't been as awesome as the last two Euros so far (IMO, of course) but the 'group of death' should pick things up a bit.

Not a lot of top class strikers on view yet, some organized defending and great goalkeeping (that Pole fella was pretty class).


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

harpoon said:


> the quality hasn't been as awesome as the last two Euros so far (IMO, of course) but the 'group of death' should pick things up a bit.
> 
> Not a lot of top class strikers on view yet, some organized defending and great goalkeeping (that Pole fella was pretty class).


Yea I agree on all counts.

I think/hope things heat up today.

ORANJE


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

quality?
I'm watching the most awesome match in years. Holland beating Italy for the first time in 30 years, both teams playing amazingly well. I even saw the Italians getting robbed for the first goal. Terrific. What a game!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats to the Mayor and titans. I am so POed that I will supply both of you with smoked meat et al next time I visit. titans, you'll probably be first since I go to Ottawa more often than T.O.. But Mr. Mayor, don't worry, my buddy does the T.O.-Montreal corridor often enough, so I can always have him deliver for me and meanwhile you can convince him to buy a Mac. Win-win!!! Thankfully, we didn't do the shaved head bet!!!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*What a day!*

Today saw the worst and best match of the tournament so far...

My beloved French team put in a poor display. Their strategy was Not To Lose no matter what. Made for really poor football.

Then Holland trounced the (ahem) world champions 3-0. It coudl have been 6!

Mr Mayor, beg, borrow or steal to watch this match (you can get it on pay per view for about $4) and treasure it: this was the best Dutch match in at least 20 years... 

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

The best part about all of this is the majority of my friends are Italian, and I got close to 30 text messages or phone calls prior to the match, mocking me and my team.

I haven't heard from any of them since the game has ended....


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm more ballsy.  I expect that my Greek friends in Ottawa partied in Orange jerseys today.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

van Nistelrooy's goal was onside! For some reason the commentator was saying the entire game how the Dutch caught a break on the first goal, and the whole time I was thinking "uh, what about that Italian player beside the net"?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hup Hup Holland!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The argument is that since he is out of play he doesn't count towards the back D...but the counter argument is that since he was pushed out of play by his own player he technically can get back into play. I'm not sure I agree but regardless the Dutch trounced Italy...Best game of the Euro's so far


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Group of Death is living up to expectations after one round. Italy will need to win the next two to make it through to the quarters. Romania may be able to sneak through, but Holland look very strong throughout the game.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

horrible decision on the first dutch goal, but full marks to them on the win. they were by far the better team.


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

i-rui said:


> horrible decision on the first dutch goal, but full marks to them on the win. they were by far the better team.


UEFA recently ruled the the refs correctly called the play onside.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, I missed the game yesterday... my oldest daughter suddenly had appendicitis and had to have her appendix removed after it ruptured so I was in the hospital the whole day. Caught the highlights of the game on the in-room TV and have the game TIVO'd at home (Daughter is doing ok too)

Go Nederland!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> horrible decision on the first dutch goal, but full marks to them on the win. they were by far the better team.


*UEFA has emphasised that the goal scored by Netherlands striker Ruud van Nistelrooy in last night's UEFA EURO 2008™ match against Italy in Berne was valid, and that referee Peter Fröjdfeldt acted correctly in awarding it.*

*Not offside*
UEFA General Secretary David Taylor was reacting to claims from some quarters that Van Nistelrooy was standing in an offside position when he scored the first of the Netherlands' goals in their 3-0 win. "I would like to take the opportunity to explain and emphasise that the goal was correctly awarded by the referee team," he said. "I think there's a lack of understanding among the general football public, and I think it's understandable because this was an unusual situation. The player was not offside, because, in addition to the Italian goalkeeper, there was another Italian player in front of the goalscorer. Even though that other Italian player at the time had actually fallen off the pitch, his position was still relevant for the purposes of the offside law."

*Still involved*
The starting point, said Mr Taylor, is the Laws of the Game – Law 11 – which deal with offside, whereby a player is in an offside position if he is nearer to his opponents' goalline than both the ball and the second-last opponent. "There need to be two defenders involved," the UEFA General Secretary said. "If you think back to the situation, the first is the goalkeeper, and the second is the defender who, because of his momentum, actually had left the field of play. But this defender was still deemed to be part of the game. Therefore he is taken into consideration as one of the last two opponents. As a result, Ruud van Nistelrooy was not nearer to the opponents' goal than the second-last defender and, therefore, could not be in an offside position.

*Rare incident*
"This is a widely-known interpretation of the offside law among referees that is not generally known by the wider football public," he continued. "Incidents like this are very unusual – although I'm informed that there was an incident like this about a month ago in a Swiss Super League match between FC Sion and FC Basel 1893. [It was] initially suggested that this [goal] was a mistake by the referee in terms of the offside law – the commentator later apologised publicly, as he didn't realise that this was the correct application of the law."

*Law applied*
*Mr Taylor concluded: "So let's be clear – the referees' team applied the law in the correct manner. If we did not have this interpretation of the player being off the pitch then what could happen is that the defending team could use the tactic of stepping off the pitch deliberately to play players offside, and that clearly is unacceptable. The most simple and practical interpretation of the law in this instance is the one that is adopted by referees throughout the world – that is that unless you have permission from the referee to be off the pitch, you are deemed to be on it and deemed to be part of the game. That is why the Italian defender, even though his momentum had taken him off the pitch, was still deemed to be part of the game, and therefore the attacking player put the ball into the net, and it was a valid goal. The law in this place was applied absolutely correctly."*


----------



## lookitsmarc (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit I don't watch a lot of soccer (I'm pretty much limited to major tournaments or some Toronto FC games), but I was surprised this whole offside/onside situation was puzzling to die-hard soccer fans and even the players themselves. Is this situation that rare?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

lookitsmarc said:


> I'll be the first to admit I don't watch a lot of soccer (I'm pretty much limited to major tournaments or some Toronto FC games), but I was surprised this whole offside/onside situation was puzzling to die-hard soccer fans and even the players themselves. Is this situation that rare?


You would be surprised to hear how many goals are contested. It seems to be a regular event these days.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

titans88 said:


> You would be surprised to hear how many goals are contested. It seems to be a regular event these days.


There are allot of them the 1st Portuguese goal that was taken away by a offside call by Pepe was close and I wasn't really satisfied until I saw the replay and had to say that the ref made the right call.

Good to hear your daughter is ok Mr. Mayor and I'm hoping for a speedy recovery.

Laterz


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

wishing a quick recovery to your daughter, Mayor.

Back to football, it's a shame the first goal was legal, i would love to have cheated out the Italians, as i'm against their "catenaccio" style of play. 

Now i only have one wish....... Netherlands vs Portugal.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The issue is that if that goal isn't allowed it sets up a bad precedent that would allow defenders to put themselves out of bounds and force off side calls any time there was pressure on net. Granted players are not supposed to leave the pitch w/o permission but IMO it was the right call to make.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Another exciting match today. Spain really impressed me.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

WOW, Sweden upset the reigning champions Greece 2-0. Good to see that somebody has finally been able to solve the Greek defense trap.

Laterz


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

lookitsmarc said:


> UEFA recently ruled the the refs correctly called the play onside.


Yes i also saw that UEFA is backing the linesmen, but i really think that's all it is - backing their officials.

I'd say most (95%) of football fans would feel it was offside. The player went down out of play and had no idea what was going on. To suggest he did it on purpose is really harsh.

It reminds me of when Dallas won the stanley cup on Brett Hull's controversial "foot in the crease" goal. Everyone knew it never should have stood, but the NHL backed the decision to squash the controversy.

Decent first game today. Spain looks formidable.

Sorry to any Greek fans, but if that's the way the team is going to play in the rest of the tournament i really hope they don't advance. Blight on the beautiful game.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Between the first goal and the Van Nistelrooy chance where he got clipped by the goalie and didn't go down (If he fell like 95% of other players would he would of got the penalty) Nederland deserved the goal. Italy should be happy it was only a 3 nil result. 

A Holland Portugal grudge re-match is in order. Can't wait to see golden balls crying after the game again.  :-(


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Can't wait to see golden balls crying after the game again.  :-(


You are BAD!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Holland - Italy: summary of the goals plus some images from the last time they played.

MEGAVIDEO - I'm watchin' it

note: a popup window from party poker will come up in front.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

ehMax said:


> A Holland Portugal grudge re-match is in order. Can't wait to see golden balls crying after the game again.  :-(


A re-match will only be possible if both teams get to the semi's or even the finals. As for Ronaldo he has matured allot and his leadership within the team is invaluable.

PS: as I'm typing this Golden Balls scores 

Laterz


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

A good game but Portugal managed to beat the Czech Republic 3-1.

Laterz


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

today's main dish, Germany vs. Croatia.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

K_OS said:


> A re-match will only be possible if both teams get to the semi's or even the finals. As for Ronaldo he has matured allot and his leadership within the team is invaluable.
> 
> PS: as I'm typing this Golden Balls scores
> 
> Laterz


Golden balls yesterday. I saw him take the ball right off his fellow teammate. His teammate lifted both hands in the air as to say WTF??? 
Also got a tiny tap to the face and went down like he'd been shot in the jaw. 
I can't stand him.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Croatia beats the Germans..... I see a Portugal - Germany in the future.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Golden balls yesterday. I saw him take the ball right off his fellow teammate. His teammate lifted both hands in the air as to say WTF???
> Also got a tiny tap to the face and went down like he'd been shot in the jaw.
> I can't stand him.


you can't stand him because he has talent or you can't stand him because he's had a foot in Portugal beating the Netherlands the last 2 times they've met in a serious competition?

Laterz


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

OK, second real match between two big teams tomorrow (2:45 p.m. Eastern):

Will France wake up and play with the confidence they deserve?

Will the Netherlands' superb attack again masks its flaws at the back?

We shall see... I have some money on this...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Moscool said:


> OK, second real match between two big teams tomorrow (2:45 p.m. Eastern):
> 
> Will France wake up and play with the confidence they deserve?
> 
> ...


Hopefully France wakes up and smells the cheese.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the Italians bounce back from there loss to the Netherlands.

Laterz


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Italy and Holland win today. No doubts.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Actually, the Italian team made 5 changes in its lineup. That's too many changes, will impact on the team's morale. It's a coin toss.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

gastonbuffet said:


> Actually, the Italian team made 5 changes in its lineup. That's too many changes, will impact on the team's morale. It's a coin toss.


I'm watching the game and Italy is playing well and putting the pressure on Romania.

Laterz


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

K_OS said:


> you can't stand him because he has talent or you can't stand him because he's had a foot in Portugal beating the Netherlands the last 2 times they've met in a serious competition?
> 
> Laterz


I love his talent. Hate the fact he dives like a swan, cries like a baby, and is arrogant to the point of stealing the ball off his teammate. What pretty much sums it up for me... after he missed his penalty shot in the Champions League he said it was one of the worst days of his life... just after his team won.

Some people hate his showboating, I actually love it.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

0-0 at the half both teams are playing very well despite the Italian pressure, Romania is hanging on even having a few good chances of its own.

Laterz


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

ehMax said:


> I love his talent. Hate the fact he dives like a swan, cries like a baby, and is arrogant to the point of stealing the ball off his teammate. What pretty much sums it up for me... after he missed his penalty shot in the Champions League he said it was one of the worst days of his life... just after his team won.
> 
> Some people hate his showboating, I actually love it.


He has matured allot compared to the Ronaldo that showed up at the last World Cup back then he wouldn't of passed the ball like he did for Portugal's 3rd goal.

Laterz


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A draw

*B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L !!!!!!!!*


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I love Italy's "strategy" of win one, tie one and lose one and see what the other teams in the group do. As much of a fan as I am, they should go home. They deserve nada. I am leaving for Italy tonight, and as much as I wish I could stay away from the France game, I am sure I'll feel the need to stroll into a cafe sometime during the game. I'll be rooting for Spain after the France game. And for the Netherlands before. I need 3 wins, Mr. Mayor.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Some players grabbed their kids after the match. That's why i love the dutch!!!!

After the killing, they brought their offspring for the feeding frenzy!!! )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I hope and pray for a Holland vs Portugal rematch. 

So much for the "Group of death"  :heybaby: 

Next....


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Another thrilling game from the Oranje, unfortunately at the expense of my Bleus.

The score line is flattering, but there is no doubt that the Dutch dominated every phase of play. I think they will find it hard to chase a game (i.e. they don't score first) because their defence is a bit porous, but if they can keep scoring first, they will go very far...

Les Bleus should normally dispose of Le Azzuri but two wounded beasts fighting each other can be unpredictable...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

hehehe, I figured the Mayor would be happy

Congrats on your 2 emphatic wins
I think, deep down, it pains me to say....I'm kind of rooting for the clog wearers


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

stoopid Euro '08

When does the hockey start again ?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Loafer said:


> stoopid Euro '08
> 
> When does the hockey start again ?


Thanks for the milk out of my nose.  :-(


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Loafer said:


> stoopid Euro '08
> 
> When does the hockey start again ?


Hey Loafer, what gives?

What's this Toronto logo, no more support for division 4 Luton Town?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Moscool said:


> Hey Loafer, what gives?
> 
> What's this Toronto logo, no more support for division 4 Luton Town?


Loafer, you going to the game tonight?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Cz-Turkey... awesome!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Turkey scores three goals in the final 15 minutes ............. what a finish.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

The last 2 in the last 3 minutes of the game, by the captain, who a minute before that was instructing to be "cool". The guy is a living God!!!!! 

YouTube - TURKEY - Czech 3-2 EURO 2008

add &fmt=18 at the end of the link to improve quality of clip.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

And tonight is WW2 re-enacted part 3:

- Germany-Austria
- Poland-Croatia

Also:

- Austrian newspapers were full of glee last week when Croatia beat the Germans, setting the scene for tonight
- The author of the two German goals against Poland is a first generation Polish immigrant
- Croatia has already qualified for the next round, Germany needs at least a draw, the other two need a win...


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Moscool said:


> Hey Loafer, what gives?
> 
> What's this Toronto logo, no more support for division 4 Luton Town?


I still have my passion for Luton....in fact I recently had a short correspondence with the new face of Luton, Nick Owen

No Canadian will know who the hell he is, maybe you do Moscool ?

Here was his reply 

"Hi Richard, really good of you to get in touch. Thanks a lot. As you will have gathered, we are furious and shattered at what has happened. It's dreadful the way things have gone downhill over the years. I am fascinated about the network of Hatters fans in Canada, You ought to have an official trip over some time and we would make a fuss of you! Keep in touch, bye for now and thanks again, I really appreciate it Nick

Nick Owen
Presenter, BBC Midlands Today"


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Loafer, you going to the game tonight?


yeah, I was there.....as drunk as ever
I don't know how long I can keep doing that as a father of 2 

Fair play to my Mrs for letting me roll in after 12am stinking of beer and she still gets up to bring me a cup of tea and make me a fry up on behalf of the kids on Fathers day


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Loafer said:


> yeah, I was there.....as drunk as ever
> I don't know how long I can keep doing that as a father of 2
> 
> Fair play to my Mrs for letting me roll in after 12am stinking of beer and she still gets up to bring me a cup of tea and make me a fry up on behalf of the kids on Fathers day


 God bless our spouses.  I had a nice breakfast too. Going to the game was a Father's Day present for me as I didn't think I was going as my daughter had just got back from the hospital, but Mrs. ehMax said I could go. Was quite the game with a 3-1 romp over Colorado. 2 of the goals from the game are up for Goal of the week.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Loafer said:


> "Hi Richard, really good of you to get in touch. Thanks a lot. As you will have gathered, we are furious and shattered at what has happened. It's dreadful the way things have gone downhill over the years. I am fascinated about the network of Hatters fans in Canada, You ought to have an official trip over some time and we would make a fuss of you! Keep in touch, bye for now and thanks again, I really appreciate it Nick
> 
> Nick Owen
> Presenter, BBC Midlands Today"


This is really nice; you would never have that with a big club!  

I don't know Nick, but I would take him on his word...

For those who don't know Luton, here is a link


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Tonight was almost as boring as France-Romania...

So WW3 ended - logically with Germany 1 - Austria 0; same for Croatia v. Poland. Croatia tops the group.

So it's Germany against Portugal in the Quarter-Finals, now that should be more interesting...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It would be interesting to see Croatia go all the way this year. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"KLAGENFURT, Austria -- Ivan Klasnic, the first kidney transplant recipient to play at the European Championship, scored Monday to give Croatia a 1-0 win against Poland."


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

they can't all be amazing days after that CZE-TUR match! Wow.

That and the Dutch/France match were the best games so far.

Been impressed by few players, David Villa and Van Der Vaart come to mind. Deco was excellent though I hate Portugal (and that diving little whinger, hope he breaks his knees), Deco was class.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Today is promising at least 1 good game, with Italy and France battling it out to stay in the competition, both eavesdroping? on the Holland- Rumania game. If rumania wins (very likely, as the Dutch are already in and they will chill waiting for the next important game) both Italy and France are out. 
Thrilling !!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

harpoon said:


> they can't all be amazing days after that CZE-TUR match! Wow.
> 
> That and the Dutch/France match were the best games so far.
> 
> Been impressed by few players, David Villa and Van Der Vaart come to mind. Deco was excellent though I hate Portugal (and that diving little whinger, hope he breaks his knees), Deco was class.


Van Der Vaart you mean the one that went down in agonizing pain after his face met with a French elbow and 2 minutes later was doing the 100m dash down the field? yeah I'm very impressed by his performance skills maybe he should be nominated for an Oscar.

Laterz


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The French were absolutely right to fear Romania and to play deep. They just forgot to score on the counter... Now tonight's the big one: the last world cup's two finalists battle it out to get ahead of a team that has never won anything. Echoes of Greece 2004?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

My Italian father-in-law will be happy this evening

Damn you Italy, you better not win the Euro cup too.....I will never hear the end of it!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

K_OS said:


> Van Der Vaart you mean the one that went down in agonizing pain after his face met with a French elbow and 2 minutes later was doing the 100m dash down the field? yeah I'm very impressed by his performance skills maybe he should be nominated for an Oscar.
> 
> Laterz


Everyone dives, it is part of the game! From Ronaldo, to Van Der Vaart, to Gattuso - they are all guilty.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Diving is wrong, period.

And when I see great players do it it really drives me mad  tptptptp


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

SO, what can we say about tonight's games?

1) Buffon remains the world's greatest goal tender

- Saves Zidane's amazing header in 2006 raising his level of frustration leading we know where 

- Saves Mutu's very good penalty three days ago, again rescuing his country from certain defeat

- Saves an incredible curved shot from Benzena tonight that would have put the French back into the game

2) The French probably deserved to lose, but not this way

- Ribery is Zidane's successor as a play maker. A very nasty injury after 8 minutes and his is probably away for half of next season

- No way the penalty deserved a red card: especially after only 20 minutes of what had been a clean game. From then on it was Game Over

- Just as the French have weathered the storm a good free kick gets a freak deflection by none other than my hero Henry. At 2-0 the goose was cooked...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> Diving is wrong, period.
> 
> And when I see great players do it it really drives me mad  tptptptp


I think we all agree it is wrong, unfortunately it is part of the game. It is never going away.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> SO, what can we say about tonight's games?
> 
> 1) Buffon remains the world's greatest goal tender
> 
> ...


1. I agree 100%. Buffon is phenomenal.

2. I hope you aren't comparing Zidane and Ribery.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Riberry = the ugliest man in football


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Loafer said:


> Riberry = the ugliest man in football


his excuse is an accident, so is Tevez, what's Rooney's excuse?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

We've got only one match today that means anything and Russia has to beat Sweden if they want to continue into the knockout stage a tie wouldn't even help Russia has Sweden has an advantage on goal differential.

Laterz


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

gastonbuffet said:


> his excuse is an accident, so is Tevez, what's Rooney's excuse?


Rooney ? Don't you mean....

http://www.quicklybored.com/wp-content/uploads/shrek.jpg


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Hahaha, pick one time VDV dives, and you have a Portugal crest on your avatar! And don't even mention some of VDV's classy play.

You must know good diving from your lot, especially plassy Ronaldo who makes Van Nistelrooy look like he can stay on his feet.

Diving goes up on bigger games as the players are more desperate, swine like Ronaldo dive on a weekly basis. Hope Germany knock them out tomorrow.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

harpoon said:


> Hahaha, pick one time VDV dives, and you have a Portugal crest on your avatar! And don't even mention some of VDV's classy play.
> 
> You must know good diving from your lot, especially plassy Ronaldo who makes Van Nistelrooy look like he can stay on his feet.
> 
> Diving goes up on bigger games as the players are more desperate, swine like Ronaldo dive on a weekly basis. Hope Germany knock them out tomorrow.


yeah compared to Portugal the Dutch are masters at diving you can make highlight movies just from there past performances. If we do loose to Germany it's no big deal they are ranked 5th in the world so there is no shame in loosing to a better team.

and let me guess why you don't like Ronaldo could it be that he helped Manchester stomp allover Liverpool this past season? or are you an English fan turned Dutch that can't stand Portugal because in the past 8 years they have managed to kick butt against both England and the Netherlands.

Laterz


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

K-OS and Harpoon

What don't you understand about "everyone dives." Sure, some dive more than others, but for 2 people who seem fairly knowledgeable about the game, I find it surprising you are arguing over who dives more! If its not going to be Ronaldo, it will be Deco, and if its not going to be VDV, it will be Robben. It is part of the game, for every team and every player.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

titans88 said:


> K-OS and Harpoon
> 
> What don't you understand about "everyone dives." Sure, some dive more than others, but for 2 people who seem fairly knowledgeable about the game, I find it surprising you are arguing over who dives more! If its not going to be Ronaldo, it will be Deco, and if its not going to be VDV, it will be Robben. It is part of the game, for every team and every player.


I know everybody dives but I just think that Harpoon and ehMax have a vendetta against Ronaldo.

Laterz


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

K_OS said:


> I know everybody dives but I just think that Harpoon and ehMax have a vendetta against Ronaldo.
> 
> Laterz


I dislike him too, he is a metrosexual prima donna. But i reckon milady can play Amazing, at par or even better than Messi.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

K_OS said:


> I know everybody dives but I just think that Harpoon and ehMax have a vendetta against Ronaldo.
> 
> Laterz


I know, they can't stop talking about "golden balls"

I think Ronaldo has really stepped up his game the last couple years, and matured as a player. When he first arrived in Manchester, he had loads of talent, but frustrated me endlessly with his dives and whining. I saw just about every United game this year, and I wouldn't say Ronaldo dives any more or less than anyone else on United. He, like everyone else, still dives, but its not his main weapon anymore.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

titans88 said:


> for 2 people who seem fairly knowledgeable about the game, I find it surprising you are arguing over who dives more! If its not going to be Ronaldo, it will be Deco, and if its not going to be VDV, it will be Robben. It is part of the game, for every team and every player.


You guys know nufin'

This is the master of the springboard at work:


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey was tonight great or what?

These two Ruski goals were awesome!

And two teams with brilliant attackers and a weak defence squaring it up in the next round! Great!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

By the way the bookies still give Portugal as favourites both for tomorrow's game and the tournament (over Germany). Current odds for the tournament are:

Netherlands 3.5 against 1
Spain 4
Portugal 4.5
Italy 5
Germany 6.5
Croatia 7.5
Russia 16
Turkey 25

The only anomalies in this list seem to be Portugal below Spain and Germany + Croatia below Italy, but this takes into account respective opponents for the next round...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> You guys know nufin'
> 
> This is the master of the springboard at work:


I think what bothers me the most about Drogba is his facial expressions while diving. He honestly looks like he is crying sometimes.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> By the way the bookies still give Portugal as favourites both for tomorrow's game and the tournament (over Germany). Current odds for the tournament are:
> 
> Netherlands 3.5 against 1
> Spain 4
> ...


Besides today, I have been really impressed with Spain thus far. I think if Germany really gets it together they will be tough to beat. As a fan of Holland, i'm obviously rooting for them, but I don't know if i'd consider them tournament favourites when they have an iffy back four. I just don't trust them to keep the ball out of the net.

Russia was fantastic today, and i'm looking forward to the quarterfinal!!! 

HUP HOLLAND HUP!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

K_OS - I don't support an international team, I'm pulling for Spain and Holland in that order due to Liverpool players. LFC are really it for me, it gives me enough heart trouble supporting them (as the Arsenal game can attest to this season).

I'm not stupid, I think Ronaldo's talented but I think he's a whinging, poncy, preening, diving, moaning, crying, egotistical, selfish cheat and it saddens me to see him (and Drogba, joint biggest diving cheat) doing well. I hate Man U as much (or more) than any LFC fan but I have time for some of theirs (Scholes is a class act)...Ronaldo I definitely don't.

Honestly I'm glad he's not in the LFC colours. I had enough of cheats from watching El-Hadji Diouf tarnish our fine shirt.

For the record, Ronaldo didn't torment us other than the away game in the last few years, he's generally been quiet against LFC (like a certain Mr. Gerrard tends to do, but I digress). Rooney really had a go against us that day.

That mid-September fixture at Anfield can't come fast enough, I'm dying for revenge. Funny how under Houllier we always beat Man Yoo but were pretty dire and now it's the other way around.

Looking forward to the quarters. Every game could be a real cracker, will be interested to see if the Turks can do it again...Nihat was amazing against the Czechs.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

United Europe?

Yep: nothing unites Europe more than wanting to see Germany lose!

Tonight and Saturday night should be absolute crackers...


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ok, so today we have portugal - germany.

Anyone dare to call it?
Let me rephrase, anyone dares to bet on Germany?
here i go.....$1 on Germany.
Really hope i loose, would love to see Portugal play the Netherlands.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

gastonbuffet said:


> ok, so today we have portugal - germany.
> 
> Anyone dare to call it?
> Let me rephrase, anyone dares to bet on Germany?
> ...


Portugal and Netherlands would be fantastic!

I'm going with Germany today though.....


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Go Germany go!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Ottawaman said:


> Go Germany go!


So far so good....where's Portugal?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Germany on to the semi-finals!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Portugal looked in disarray the whole match. I expected much more from them.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Darn....

[email protected]&$ I wanted a rematch against Portugal. 

I guess the 2nd best option is revenge on those that invaded my homeland.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Darn....
> 
> [email protected]&$ I wanted a rematch against Portugal.
> 
> I guess the 2nd best option is revenge on those that invaded my homeland.


There's been plenty of those over the years... Not generally in favour of the Oranje men...

I don't know why they have run the groups this way this year  Mind you, only the Croats stand a chance to beat the Germans in the semis. What we want is champagne football, not realistic football!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

oh well better luck next time, there are teams that Portugal can beat day in and day out(ie:England, Netherlands) but Germany are not of them. Portugal can proudly go forth to the next World Cup qualifiers and get this young team some experience especially in the finishing department.

Laterz


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Ants said:


> So far so good....where's Portugal?


 I saw the 1st half of the game and Portugal controlled the ball very well creating some chances but not being able to capitalize on them which the German team managed to do with the few chances they did have.

Laterz


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

nice push by ballack on the winning goal. Although Ricardo also played it like an absolute fool. Hopefully that will be his last start for the team (he's always been terrible on any type of set play)

I thought portugal played well with the exception of a few defensive lapses on set plays, which proved to be the difference.

I also think that leaving Maniche off the team was a blunder by Scolari. Really could have used a strong accurate shot from distance instead of the 3 airballs Raul Meireles offered up.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Call it!!!

I'll go with Turkey.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

*turko?*

YouTube - Garanti / Turko - Turkish Football Team Sponsor Commercial


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

This European Championship has more twist and turns than the Monaco Grand Prix!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

K_OS said:


> oh well better luck next time, there are teams that Portugal can beat day in and day out(ie:England, Netherlands) but Germany are not of them. Portugal can proudly go forth to the next World Cup qualifiers and get this young team some experience especially in the finishing department.
> 
> Laterz


Portugal would of got their @$$#$ handed to them by Netherlands this time around and you know it. The Russians and their Dutch traitor of a coach will be embarrassed tomorrow.

The only consolation I'll have that the Dutch didn't get to play Portugal like I wanted is the fact that they will handily beat Germany when they meet up. 

Print it and stick it on your fridge.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I disagree.
Germany will win.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gastonbuffet said:


> YouTube - Garanti / Turko - Turkish Football Team Sponsor Commercial


That's a cool ad.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> I disagree.
> Germany will win.


So you wish.

Netherlands just *slaughtered* the "Group of Death". Germany just squeaked by. 

There is no way Holland will be stopped this tournament. Just watch the game tomorrow against Russia.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck to you and your team. They have played well.

I'm enjoying the sport and the fun.
Wish we all could watch it together.
Cheers!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Almost every time, the teams that play well in the group don't win the cup. Remember Argentina two years ago? And the Czechs before that?

I'm still hoping for Spain, but it seems every time I predict something the opposing result happens (at least in the quarters so far). The Russians looked a different side with Arse-shaving in, that guy's a real class act. They could give the Dutch some problems, I wouldn't be surprised.

How's Hiddink a traitor though?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

harpoon said:


> Almost every time, the teams that play well in the group don't win the cup. Remember Argentina two years ago? And the Czechs before that?
> 
> I'm still hoping for Spain, but it seems every time I predict something the opposing result happens (at least in the quarters so far). The Russians looked a different side with Arse-shaving in, that guy's a real class act. They could give the Dutch some problems, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> How's Hiddink a traitor though?


""I want to be the traitor of the year in Holland," - Hiddink


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

so far 2 for 2.
Netherlands - Russia

Netherlands, easy.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

So after WW3 we have a German civil war


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Goodbye, Croatia.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Tonight should be the most spectacular match, bar a semi between Spain and Holland. Watch that screen!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Germany and Turkey = barnburner. 
Netherland and Russia = bigger barnburner
Spain and Italy = bloodbath.

We shall see.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

harpoon said:


> Almost every time, the teams that play well in the group don't win the cup. Remember Argentina two years ago? And the Czechs before that?


That is one reason why I don't do predictions beyond the group stage you never know who is going to step up and play a dream game or have an unbelievable stroke of luck on that day so I just sit back and enjoy the games.

Laterz


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

*Dear K-os*

chic-chik-chik-chik-chikkkkkkkaaaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

i wonder if the mayor is going to tfc's game or will watch the Euro?

nice article on the NYT

The Dutch Dilemma: Sport or Ultimate Victory?
By DAVID WINNER

The Dutch Dilemma: Sport or Ultimate Victory? - Goal - Soccer - New York Times Blog



Was this soccer’s first case of suicide by simple decency?

When the Dutch team finished its tactically impressive but strategically unwise rout of Romania on Tuesday, I called an Italian friend in the small Adriatic town of Pesaro.

Over the phone I could hear a jubilant crowd shouting, singing and honking car horns in the background. Were the fans celebrating the Netherlands’ victory (which kept Italy alive) or Italy’s win over France, which sent the azzurri to the quarterfinal?

“Didn’t you notice?” my friend said. “There were two games tonight, and Italy won them both.”

Sometimes soccer is just sport. At peak moments, like the sudden-death phase of the European Championship, the game tends towards drama on a grand scale. The Dutch would be wise, once more, to brace themselves for a tragedy on an operatic scale.

Time and again (1974, 1978, 1992, 1998, 2000), the Dutch have delighted the world with their clever, joyful Total Football. Time and again they have failed at the vital moment, succumbing to less talented but more focused opponents.

Before Euro 2008 we feared that Total Football was dead. In the Netherlands’ first two matches we saw it miraculously reborn. Despite resting most of the first team, the Dutch were scarcely less impressive against the Romanians. Orange euphoria is now running out of control in the Netherlands; overconfidence among the players cannot be far behind.

For all of the Netherlands’ beautiful football, pretty much everyone I speak to in Italy (and more than a few in Holland) now expects the Netherlands and Italy to win their respective quarterfinals against Russia and Spain (on Saturday and Sunday) and meet again in the semifinal. Although they were thrashed 3-0 by the Dutch on opening day, the conventional wisdom is that the Italians will win.


Italy, the ruthless and experienced tournament fighter, was caught cold once, goes the argument, but it won’t happen again. And remember: for all their counter-attacking flair, the Dutch were lucky.

The Dutch team had a morally intriguing choice before that game. If it lost, Italy would have been eliminated. So, would the Dutch play to win and maintain their momentum? Or let Romania win?

Urging the Netherlands to do the Machiavellian thing was Arsenal’s French manager, Arsene Wenger. A bold practitioner of Total Football himself, and widely considered a soccer idealist, Wenger was emphatic: “I’d lose to Romania if I were in Holland’s shoes. Why take the risk of meeting [France or Italy] again and allow them revenge? It’s about winning. I’d say: knock them out of the tournament.”

From Italy, came piteous threats and flattery to Dutch coach Marco van Basten, well-known and much-respected in Italy after his legendary playing career with AC Milan.

Cesare Maldini, the former azzurri coach, told Van Basten he’d never work in this town (Milan) again if Romania won. Gazzetta dello Sport published an excruciating open letter from Arrigo Sacchi, Van Basten’s former coach: “We’re hoping, dear Marco, to thank you not only for the beautiful soccer that your team is displaying, but also for the favour you could do for your old teammate Roberto [Donadoni, the current Italy coach] and all your Italian admirers. With respect, admiration and friendship, Arrigo.”

Italy’s goalkeeper Gianluigi Buffon wheedled: “I trust in the sportsmanship of the Dutch and I also hope that Van Basten remembers he is a friend of Roberto Donadoni and of Italy in general”.

That was before the game. Since Tuesday, the tone, of course, has changed. The elegant demolition of Romania will be revealed as a classic case of the right move at the wrong time.

“We are a little surprised and grateful to the Dutch for beating Romania,” said writer Tommaso Pellizzari from Milan. And how might this gratitude be expressed? “When Italy and Holland meet again in the semi-finals we will beat them. We are sure of this.”

That’s gratitude? A knife in the throat!?

“Don’t be melodramatic,” Pellizzari says. “It’s football. It has to be like this. We will play a strong, honest game, and we will win.”

I can think of no precedent in soccer for what happened this week. But it has happens in the movies.

Dutch generosity may turn out as badly as Barry Lyndon’s in the climactic duel of “Barry Lyndon.” Lyndon takes pity on his pitiful, puking rival and deliberately shoots into the ground. By way of thanks, the rival promptly blows Lyndon’s legs off.

A more optimistic scenario for the Dutch would see them emulating the Charles Bronson character in “Once Upon A Time In The West”: he saves the life of the man whose death he seeks - but only so he can kill him on his own terms at the end.
dilemma

The known facts might even be squeezed to make this theory work. Van Basten, forced to retire at 28, has reason for revenge. Italy, after all, was where he lost free use of his own legs, his ankles destroyed by years of kicking by ruthless Italian defenders.

Perhaps the Dutch subconsciously wish to avenge the freakish and traumatic defeat to Italy in the semifinal of Euro 2000. The Dutch team had dozens of chances, hit the post and missed two penalties. Italy barely ventured across the halfway line but won the shootout.

The real reason is probably much simpler. According to soccer writer Simon Kuper, who grew up in the Netherlands: “There’s no doubt Holland wanted to win against Romania. Why wouldn’t they? I think the Dutch are genuinely unconcerned about opponents. Against Romania, it was a reserve team but the players were only interested in keeping the momentum going and proving themselves.

“Playing against Italy in the semi-final might be scary, but that’s a calculation the Dutch just didn’t make. They take enormous pride in their football and don’t approach it in a Machiavellian way. That’s just who they are.”

The Dutch, it seems, were no more capable of throwing a game for their own benefit than the scorpion was of not stinging the frog in the fable: it’s their nature.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

At home watching both and both are sucking. 

Oh my orange.... looks like its squandered again. :-(  :-(


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Today the best team won. The dutch couldn't pass the ball.
For tomorrow i'm going to defy history and go with Spain. A por ellos , jode!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hup Oranje Hup no more....

Entertaining game, but Russia deserves the win. Me and family are heartbroken, but we'll sport the oranje clothes for the rest of the tournament like true fans.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

gastonbuffet said:


> Today the best team won. The dutch couldn't pass the ball.
> For tomorrow i'm going to defy history and go with Spain. A por ellos , jode!


Now I'm going for Spain. Unfortunately for Spain, I don't know if that's a good thing for them. 

On the bright side, Canada won 4-1 last night to go to the next level of World Cup qualifying.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

great match today but it looked like in the overtime the Russians had a bit more in the gas tank than the Netherlands did. I can't wait for the Italy, Spain match tomorrow it should be a good one.

Laterz


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

What the hell has happened? One week in Italy, and Portugal, Croatia and the Netherlands are out!!! And the Italians are still in! Spain is going to be one helluva test!


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The Russians played really strong football coming into the tournament and other then the bad loss to Spain have continued to improve..I see them putting up a strong effort in the next game as well...and given how young they are we may see them do well at the Worlds in 2 years. I'd like to see Spain advance if only b/c they play such an entertaining game.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> . I'd like to see Spain advance if only b/c they play such an entertaining game.


second that. But the Dutch also play great football but this last match was awful.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ehMax said:


> On the bright side, Canada won 4-1 last night to go to the next level of World Cup qualifying.


I HOPE that they qualify for the World Cup, but it's not going to happen this time. Maybe for 2018.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

ok, so Italy vs Spain.....nobody goes out on a limb and call it? 
Ole Espana!!!!!!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Arse-shavin was unreal, what a player. Holland were tactically undone by Hiddink and looked out of gas and ideas...VDV and Sjneider's radars were off. Bad time for a bad day at the office.

I'm scared to predict the winner though I'm supporting Spain this month. My QF predictions all went to pot so far but I did call the Russians to be the 'dark horse' team of the Euros. Or is that the Turks?

Whoever wins today should take the tourney though...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I see Spain winning 2-1


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

For tonight... Depends on Buffon.. again!

I'll call Spain unless it goes into extra time

For the tournament... Looks like Germany will remain odds on. Pleases nobody but there you go...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Croatia ..............


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Spain beats Italy.
I think they out played Italy all game.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Italy .................


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

So who will Germany face in the final?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

At last a bit of moral to this story... Spain scores its first victory since the 1920s against a negative, boring, at its worst Italy.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

That was a rather dissapointing game. Shudda just watched the penalty shots in the end (which ironically, I missed) instead of watching the whole duration of the game. Where they kept missing the goals and racking up some yellow flags.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Italy... GOOD RIDDANCE! Dirtiest team I've ever had the displeasure of watching ever (look what they did to Zidane last year) and I haven't even watched football all that much.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Finally a yellow for driving :clap: 

Interesting outcome and as I said earlier I'm glad Spain got though so we don't have to suffer another dull game...the next Russia / Spain game should be entertaining...one way or another!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Italy... GOOD RIDDANCE! Dirtiest team I've ever had the displeasure of watching ever (look what they did to Zidane last year) and I haven't even watched football all that much.


I'm not one to defend the ITalians, but "they" didn't do anything to Zidane. There is plenty of trash talk in soccer, but for the first time Zidane let it get to him. Zidane reacted inappropriately and suffered the consequence. the worst part of it all is while he is regarded as the greatest player of his generation, his reputation is tarnished.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Trash talk yes but when you dive deeper and get into family issues then I'm sorry but that is just beyond unacceptable. Zidane was going through some tough times with his family and I do not blame him for snapping the way he did. If I play hockey, you can insult the way I play, you can say I suck, you can say that your grandmother plays better than me and I will not flinch but don't call my sister a whore because she's going through a divorce. I agree Zidane has to face his consequences there's no doubt in my mind but the Italians can somehow get away with being so unsportsmanlike and dirty I mean obviously you don't think it's wrong. Your parents must've done such a horrible job raising you that you can't grasp the meaning of family.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

titans88 said:


> I'm not one to defend the ITalians, but "they" didn't do anything to Zidane. There is plenty of trash talk in soccer, but for the first time Zidane let it get to him. Zidane reacted inappropriately and suffered the consequence. the worst part of it all is while he is regarded as the greatest player of his generation, his reputation is tarnished.


Zidane snapped but that was because he was highly frustrated. For me the turning point was when Buffon (him) again made an impossible save against a really good and close Zidane header. The rest is history and Zidane's reputation is pretty much intact.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Trash talk yes but when you dive deeper and get into family issues then I'm sorry but that is just beyond unacceptable. Zidane was going through some tough times with his family and I do not blame him for snapping the way he did. If I play hockey, you can insult the way I play, you can say I suck, you can say that your grandmother plays better than me and I will not flinch but don't call my sister a whore because she's going through a divorce. I agree Zidane has to face his consequences there's no doubt in my mind but the Italians can somehow get away with being so unsportsmanlike and dirty I mean obviously you don't think it's wrong. Your parents must've done such a horrible job raising you that you can't grasp the meaning of family.


I don't know how familiar you are with professional sports, but far worse is said than what was said to Zidane about his family. Materazzi is known for his dirty tactics, and Zidane was well aware of that. Zidane was having a frustrating game, and let simple, common trashtalk influence his decision. I'm not condoning that kind of behaviour, but it is part of the game that EVERY player deals with almost every game. My morality never allowed me to engage in trashtalk, but I certainly heard far worse than what was said to Zidane in my years playing organized sports.

I'll let my parents know you insulted them, but I sleep well at night knowing they have raised two wonderful kids in my sister and myself. It is funny how you assume so much about me based on a few sentences concerning a soccer game. Also, i'll be grasping the meaning of family tonight when I visit my Grandfather in the hospital. He's going through his second battle with colon cancer in just over years.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> Zidane snapped but that was because he was highly frustrated. For me the turning point was when Buffon (him) again made an impossible save against a really good and close Zidane header. The rest is history and Zidane's reputation is pretty much intact.


I think Zidane's reputation as a classy footballer is tarnished in the eyes of outsiders to the game of football. For people who know the game, he made one mistake at an unfortunate time. He is still the best footballer I have had the pleasure of watching.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't agree, I think at that kind of level you should be able to take any kind of trash talking. Zidane should have risen over it, he must have known the guy was only doing it to wind him up. I can understand an amateur falling for it, but a pro like Zidane...get a grip. 

Anyway, good to see the Italians go out
I was holding back a big smile in front of my father-in-law....I felt bad too cause he just helped me all afternoon building my deck


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Loafer said:


> I don't agree, I think at that kind of level you should be able to take any kind of trash talking. Zidane should have risen over it, he must have known the guy was only doing it to wind him up. I can understand an amateur falling for it, but a pro like Zidane...get a grip.
> 
> Anyway, good to see the Italians go out
> I was holding back a big smile in front of my father-in-law....I felt bad too cause he just helped me all afternoon building my deck


Mt Italian friends were all giving me the gears when the Oranje went out on Saturday. I heard all of the lines, and the famous, "the Italians always get better as the tournament goes on!" I'm keeping my mouth shut, but I still have a smug smile on my face when i'm around them!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

This tournament is still impossible to call!

Latest odds are:

Germany 2.5 against 1
Spain 2.62
Russia 4
Turkey 13


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Moscool said:


> This tournament is still impossible to call!
> 
> Latest odds are:
> 
> ...


Impossible is right! It comes down to Germany and Spain in my opinion - but Russia and Turkey seem hell bent on upsetting everyone they meet. Time will tell...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

On talent I see Spain vs Germany but my gut tells me Russia will upset Spain and meet Germany in the final.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Trash talk yes but when you dive deeper and get into family issues then I'm sorry but that is just beyond unacceptable. Zidane was going through some tough times with his family and I do not blame him for snapping the way he did. If I play hockey, you can insult the way I play, you can say I suck, you can say that your grandmother plays better than me and I will not flinch but don't call my sister a whore because she's going through a divorce. I agree Zidane has to face his consequences there's no doubt in my mind but the Italians can somehow get away with being so unsportsmanlike and dirty I mean obviously you don't think it's wrong. Your parents must've done such a horrible job raising you that you can't grasp the meaning of family.


Definitely uncool.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

titans88 said:


> I think Zidane's reputation as a classy footballer is tarnished in the eyes of outsiders to the game of football. For people who know the game, he made one mistake at an unfortunate time. He is still the best footballer I have had the pleasure of watching.


Better than Pelé?

I am stretched at who is worse at footy; Italians or Argentines? Italians cry a lot and are bitchy as Belinda Stronach but the Argentines are a damn diving squad.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> I am stretched at who is worse at footy; Italians or Argentines? Italians cry a lot and are bitchy as Belinda Stronach but the Argentines are a damn diving squad.


still one of my all time favorite YouTube clips.

YouTube - Soccer Dive Practice


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Definitely uncool.


Cry me a river. If he can condone the Italians actions he can certainly take a bashing from me.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

titans88 said:


> I'll let my parents know you insulted them, but I sleep well at night knowing they have raised two wonderful kids in my sister and myself.


Sorry I was just testing waters man. See if your mouth was where the money is. It still doesn't change my view that the Italians dealt a low blow and have done so for quite awhile now. It was that one Italian team that kicked Ahn Jung-Hwan off the team when he scored the winning goal in extra time against the Italians back in 2002 wasn't it? Then begged him to come back but he moved on to a different team? Again I say GOOD RIDDANCE TO ITALY. I'm more into hockey and I'm definitely a football outsider but I definitely don't think Zidane is a bad guy and I definitely mean any insult to your family.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Mr. Mayor, I think this bonehead needs a vacation.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

I find it funny when some people "in" this forum quickly believe Zidane fell in disgrace ever since that day. This forum is NOT the world, it's just a part of Canada. OUT there, in the rest of the world, specially in the soccer world. perception of that incident is different. Zidane should have known better, sure. Zidane might have cost the French the Cup, possibly. Zidane did something stupid, definitely. But the bad guy was Matterazzi. He also was the smart one, capitalizing on Zidane's reaction. 
But rest assure that Zidane's reputation as a player and specially as a person, has not suffered one bit.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> Better than Pelé?
> 
> I am stretched at who is worse at footy; Italians or Argentines? Italians cry a lot and are bitchy as Belinda Stronach but the Argentines are a damn diving squad.


you mean we stink because we dive a lot, not because we are the best at football, right?  
And on the diving issue, i'll give you this, we are the best divers. Nobody can sell a "dive " like the Argentines. But there are, as with everything, reasons for this. Argentines are small and talented, and as such, we had more than the average share of fouls committed on us, wayyyy more. What do you do when this super talented gnome passes you and leaves you behind. You tackle him. So Argentines adapted, if skills are not enough, we'll do whatever it takes to level the field. Maradona got kicked the hell out of him, so in the later years, when someone so far as looked at him, he'l go down. Just trying to keep it fair. Now in the past decade or so, the referees are doing a much better job at protecting the "beautiful game", so we are better off in that regard. And besides, everybody is diving know.......because, and I'm sad to say it, it works. But yeah, we invented it and everybody followed suit. Tough


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Germany -Turkey: The turks have zero players left. ZERO. So the germans will win.

Spain, Russia: Tough one, but Spain.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Mr. Mayor, I think this bonehead needs a vacation.


A warning would be more appropriate if I did cross any line which I don't think I did. I will stop if told so. I thought this was all in the spirit of football. It's like hockey, we'll fight and cuss and insult each other through the game and at the end of it all we give three cheers, smile and shake hands. 

Was what Zidane did to Materazzi stupid? I think so. But was it appropriate? Given the emotions of the game and his personal life I think so too. One small blip in his long respectful career should not tarnish him. 

Apologies to you, Titan. It was a low blow on my part, I just merely wanted to prove why the Materazzi was wrong.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Fair enough.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Sorry I was just testing waters man. See if your mouth was where the money is. It still doesn't change my view that the Italians dealt a low blow and have done so for quite awhile now. It was that one Italian team that kicked Ahn Jung-Hwan off the team when he scored the winning goal in extra time against the Italians back in 2002 wasn't it? Then begged him to come back but he moved on to a different team? Again I say GOOD RIDDANCE TO ITALY. I'm more into hockey and I'm definitely a football outsider but I definitely don't think Zidane is a bad guy and I definitely mean any insult to your family.


The Italians did lay the low blow, but unfortunately in soccer, and just about every other sport, trash talk isn't a foul. As far as i'm concerned Materazzi should be disgusted in himself, but he did what it takes to get the games best player off his game. Does that make it ok? Certainly not, but unfortunately it is part of the game! I never once condoned what he did, and I apologize if you got that impression.

On the other hand, I think you were extremely ignorant in attempting to piece together my opinions of the Italian soccer team with how I was raised as a child. I think it was also extremely inappropriate and uncalled for reaction to my post. Rather than discussing what you thought I meant, you went for an unclassy low blow. 

I don't know you or anything about you other than what I have read you post on this site. I'm not going to pretend I know something about how you were raised or how you feel about your family based on what you have written here either.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I think people who followed the game domestically could see, especially since March of 2004, that Zizou was running out of gas near the last 20-odd minutes of matches for Real Madrid, he was fouling and kicking and just being volatile. I recall the guy getting at least two red cards.

In the final against Italy Zidane looked out of legs near the end and was up to his old tricks, the coach shoulda subbed him. The Italians clearly saw this and were winding him up...wrong or right, it's what Materazzi does. He's a dirty player, as I saw when Inter played Liverpool and he tried to kick Torres off the park.

I have many casual fan friends who were blaming the Italians, blaming Zidane...it's a little of both really, and I'd put Domenech in there too for not calling the sub.

As for the semis, I don't know what to think, but surely Turkey are done for. They might have to play their third string keeper as an emergency striker, they only have 15 eligible and fit bodies left! Hilarious. Would LOVE to see them beat Germany, especially as I'm pulling for Spain.

Think Spain'll take out Russia, the psychological advantage of the 4-1 should be too much. Alonso and Senna in midfield to clog it tight, lose Iniesta as he's been poor, hit them on the break with Torres and Villa.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Germany 3 Turkey 2.

Turkey played well.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The Turks can be proud.

This championships is really a throwback to the early 80s: bickering French, negative Italians, strong Russians and very average Germans but with a clinical finish. Tonight: 3 shots, 3 goals


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Moscool said:


> The Turks can be proud.
> 
> This championships is really a throwback to the early 80s: bickering French, negative Italians, strong Russians and very average Germans but with a clinical finish. Tonight: 3 shots, 3 goals


and no English


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Loafer said:


> and no English


Sorry mate, this Euro was reserved to teams who can drive all the way to Switzerland/Austria. No ferry or Chunnel allowed!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice Match.
Next up: Spain-Russia
Close call, I think I'll go with Russia.
Bueller?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Moscool said:


> Sorry mate, this Euro was reserved to teams who can drive all the way to Switzerland/Austria. No ferry or Chunnel allowed!


as if a English car can make it all the way to Switzerland/Austria. 

Turkey should be proud of there team they handled themselves honorably and should be commended for the performance at this Euro.

I'm thinking that Russia might actually give the Spaniards some problems tomorrow.

Laterz


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

good match, Turks were unlucky as Deutschland pulled a Turkey so to speak, with that late winner. Germany looked tired and laboured, I think they'll lose the final but you never know with them...

I'm going for Spain. They need someone to man-mark Arshavin out, take care of Zhirkov with someone to track back on the right side in front of Ramos and it should go for Espana then...I hope.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Now the Turks know how the Croatians felt.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ah well we will soon be back to the Premiership season... Here is a RUDE way of thinking of Germany, Ronaldo, Ferguson et al. Only click here if you have a sense of humour...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Moscool said:


> Ah well we will soon be back to the Premiership season... Here is a RUDE way of thinking of Germany, Ronaldo, Ferguson et al. Only click here if you have a sense of humour...


LOL 

wow that guy must really hate Ronaldo.

Laterz


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

WELL DONE SPAIN !!!

Second half: a perfect illustration of the expression 'mop the floor with the opposition'

BRING ON GERMANY !!!

Perfect Sunday coming up


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Like the Americans before me, i over estimated the Rusky. But I'm really glad for Espana. Now i hope they brake the germans, like we couldn't in the world cup. But if i have to pick a winner: Ze Germans. Bastards


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Go Germany!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Ottawaman said:


> Go Germany!


Maybe... but the tables are turning... Latest bookmaker prices:

Spain to win 2.2 against one
Draw 2.8
Germany 3.2

Fabregas to score the first goal... 9 against 1


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

it's almost perfectly a 50/50 to me. Losing David Villa's a blow but with Xabi Alonso and Fabregas there's some real talent to fill in.

The Germany that beat Portugal vs the Spain in the second half against Russia? I'd give it to Spain. Which Germany, and which Spain will turn up is the big question...and Spain without Villa means Torres could play in more of the role he plays at Liverpool which could equal the goal machine he is there.

Senna, Sergio Ramos, Silva have had marvelous tourneys. Marchena's the weak link, Capdevilla (sp?) is better than I thought, Iniesta's really stunk the place up at times.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Good analysis harpoon. Anyone care to do the same for the Germans?

[I would simply add that although the Germans have the strongest record on Penalties, the Spaniards did really well against the mighty Buffon. Lehman on the other hand has been fidgety. I should know: I support the Gooners...]


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

from what I can tell of the Germans, they're strong on the flanks and Spain like to cut inside with Silva and Iniesta, tracking back to cover any runs (or pressuring Germany's fullbacks back like Ramos did to Zhirkov to nullify him) is key.

Germany's central defenders look classy at times, comical at others. Lehmann is having a stinker of a tourney and you can almost tell the centre backs don't have much faith in him with their bumbling. Torres could have a field day in there.

Shielding the back 4 and shutting down those Spanish short passes and late runs is key, what they would do for Didi Hamann...but Frings looks alright, cracked rib and all!

It's attacking, with Klose, Podolski, Gomez, Ballack and of course Schweinsteiger that Deutschland look best, they carved Portugal apart at times and if they don't have to track back to help out as much and have some space to get forward they could kill Spain, especially Marchena who has looked the weak link. Defensive midfield to set up attacks looks the real key in this match to me...

If I was Aragones I'd almost be tempted to get Alonso and Senna in there and play a 4-2-3-1 with Xavi, Silva and Fabregas behind Torres but Aragones seems to like Iniesta starting though he's had a stinker.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Anyone watching?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Spain


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"VIENNA, Austria (AP) -- Big-game flops no more, Spain won the European Championship 1-0 over Germany on Sunday for its first major title in 44 years."

Viva, Espana. Bueno.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

A beautiful match of the beautiful game: the most elegant team won, by quite a margin. The German back four was dreadful and let down a potentially excellent attack. Spain should have scored 5.

Another great intro to the summer. Next stop: South Africa 2010


----------



## Tays (Jan 22, 2005)

Good game by Spain. Germany couldn't seem to get anything going.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Thrilled to bits, Xavi really stepped up to the plate. Torres has to be the best in the world in his position, and Senna was arguably player of the tourney.

Germany just had nothing to offer. Great tournament all around as a spectacle (not one for the defenders) and it was a lot of fun.

Now for the wait until August and the league stuff to kick in...


----------



## Tays (Jan 22, 2005)

Seeing as Euro 2008 is over I thought I would ask if anyone has been following MLS at all (I know, I know, don't say it). Any TFC fans?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Tays said:


> Seeing as Euro 2008 is over I thought I would ask if anyone has been following MLS at all (I know, I know, don't say it). Any TFC fans?


We have quite a few TFC fans around here! A few of our members are season ticket holders. Living in Ottawa, i'm stuck watching games live on television. I'd love to get my hands on some tickets though...


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

there's a footy thread back a few pages with a lot of the MLS/TFC chatter in there, bits of the European stuff (from me and some others) in there as well.


----------

